# Do you think I captured a ghost / spirit voice on video?



## Parker219 (Jan 5, 2019)

So I was in Savannah, GA on vacation from July 6th-July 12th, 2018.

I just started to go through all the video recently and I captured something very interesting while recording video in a house called the Sorrel-Weed house.

Savannah Ghost Tours at the Sorrel Weed House | Haunted Ghost Walks


I dont want to sway your opinion at all or tell you what I hear, so I will let you watch / listen for yourself.

Here is the video - 







Then I recorded another video in case that helps shed more light on anything - 






If you really have the time, you can watch the full 39 minute long version of my night there - 






I have some theories, but I want to hear what you guys have to say.

What do you hear?

Do think it is a ghost / spirit?

What else can I do to help prove or dis-prove what I captured?


----------



## Braineack (Jan 5, 2019)

nope.  didnt even have to look/watch/hear anything.  crazy how that works.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2019)

Wow.  I heard a LOT of voices.  But they sure sounded like other people who were simply in the same room.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 5, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Wow.  I heard a LOT of voices.  But they sure sounded like other people who were simply in the same room.



Around 23 seconds in?

That sounds like someone in the room?


----------



## Braineack (Jan 5, 2019)

the voice that someone laughed at?   yeah it does.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2019)

Parker219 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  I heard a LOT of voices.  But they sure sounded like other people who were simply in the same room.
> ...



The whole clip has voices.  Are we to understand _all_ those voices are spirits?


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 5, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Some voices are the other people on the tour.

You think the voice at 23 seconds in my first video sounds the same as the other voices?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2019)

Parker219 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Parker219 said:
> ...



Not being able to _see _anything, let alone know who else is in the area and what their voices are like, I'd say there's nothing conclusive here.  It's just a bunch of voices. I hear the same banter at the county fair, before a PTA meeting, standing in line at the grocery store....


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 5, 2019)

That ain't no ghost.............


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 5, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> That ain't no ghost.............



Just sounds like someone else in the room to you?


----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Jan 6, 2019)

Parker219 said:


> What do you hear?



I hear the exact same audio repeated over and over. Don't you think it strange that all the background noises are exactly the same behind the voices, even in the few seconds before you hear the voices you concentrate on? And I mean all the noises including the background rumbles, faint voices and footsteps. When the *clip* ends the background noises abruptly drop in volume.

Apart from that with the male voice the first word is clipped as though you only hear the second part of it and the phrase, said jokingly in response to the female voice which includes joviality is "- work with me..." (_on this_) and in this sense is a modern phrase with modern meaning and not an archaic one.

So your *ghosts* were either very hip for their time or you're listening to a super-impsed recording or repetition of one over the original sound. Like many of these so called *visitations* that only appear on or are only visible/audible on modern technology and never experienced in real time, perhaps it's us mis-interpreting technical glitches or simply mis-interpreting abstracted information, perhaps their creation is due to the technology as they never seem to exist without it. The best place to capture the mythical *orbs* is in the famous mirror when the punters are gathered round taking photos with flash??? Mmmm...


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2019)

^ Orbs are just dust.

I think the one syllable first part of the weird voice not being a typical English word adds to the mystery. 

All the other voices sound hollow and...like a real person said them.

The "work with me " sounds completely different. 

I showed proof in my second clip that nothing was added or put over the original sound.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2019)

Parker219 said:


> ^ Orbs are just dust.
> ........



No, they're _bokeh dots_.


----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Jan 6, 2019)

Parker219 said:


> I think the one syllable first part of the weird voice not being a typical English word adds to the mystery.
> 
> All the other voices sound hollow and...like a real person said them.
> 
> The "work with me " sounds completely different.



I see, the first clip was the same section repeated. But on the full clip it sounds like a normal modern conversation, there is the guy's voice, then a response, (female with joviality) then a further response with the first part of the first word clipped.  You are reading things into it because of the abstraction of the less than perfect recording. You are trying to hear it as being real and not realising how your recording of normal voices has abstracted the sound. Peoples voices will change as they turn to and away from the camera while talking. The last syllable of a word not recorded just points to a technical glitch, not a ghost.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jan 6, 2019)

It seems to me that you’re trying really hard to make it seem like it’s a ghost. 

If you showed this to 10,000 people without any explanation and asked if there was anything strange about it, I don’t think even one person would say that the voice they heard must have been from a ghost.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2019)

So you think the "work with me " is a technical glitch?

The female laughing after sounds like someone else on the tour laughing.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2019)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> It seems to me that you’re trying really hard to make it seem like it’s a ghost.
> 
> If you showed this to 10,000 people without any explanation and asked if there was anything strange about it, I don’t think even one person would say that the voice they heard must have been from a ghost.




Thats why I am asking what you guys hear.

I don't know what the 10,000 people will say until I ask.

I have never heard a voice sound like that.

People in this forum seem to know a lot about audio / video, so I figure it is a good place to ask.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2019)

I'd say 'work with me' is just a mere mortal in the room speaking normally.


----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Jan 6, 2019)

Parker219 said:


> So you think the "work with me " is a technical glitch?
> 
> The female laughing after sounds like someone else on the tour laughing.



I think you've started with a conclusion and are trying to prove that conclusion rather than look objectively at the facts.

The most striking anomaly is that all these *ghost* recordings come from sub-par equipment and are never from professional recordings. They all feature sounds and voices that sound abnormal but you don't seem to question the quality of the recording or ask how sound can be distorted and seem abnormal when recorded and played back. Don't the clicks, hisses, jumps in background noise, etc strike you as being abnormal or are you just hearing what you wish to hear?

Riddle me this: If the house is of true paranormal interest then you would expect there to be serious research into the recording of voices revealed by many *amateur* recordings, a permanent microphone set up in the house. Why not compare your recording to this and see, or is it the case that no such serious interest has ever taken place and all recordings continue to be on *amateur* equipment? With all the technology and AF in cameras these days UFO pictures continue to be fuzzy, no-one's snapped a selfie with a *grey*... 

If you were to experience the same audio glitches while test recording at a camera shop would you question the equipment of call Ghostbusters? Perhaps you were just made susceptible to making your conclusion by visiting a *haunted house* on the tourist trail.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2019)

I don't believe in UFOs.

The clicks and some of other noises are coming from me holding the gopro and it moving around in my hand.

So far no one can explain the "work with me".

I can't explain it either.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 6, 2019)

Parker219 said:


> I don't believe in UFOs.
> 
> The clicks and some of other noises are coming from me holding the gopro and it moving around in my hand.
> 
> ...



OK, here's the explanation:

Someone in the room said, "Work with me."


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe in UFOs.
> ...



Thanks for your input.  Lets see what some other people think.  I  think 20 good opinions would be good to get.


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Parker219 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe in UFOs.
> ...



This ^^

I get the feeling that 20 people could say "Nah, it's just a person talking" and it won't make any difference, but if just one person says, "You know, I'm not sure, it might be a ghost," it will be "proof" enough for someone who has already made up his mind.


----------



## Parker219 (Jan 6, 2019)

I am still undecided.

Thats why I asked for opinions. 

If I already made up my mind, I wouldn't care what other people thought.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 6, 2019)

since ghosts aren't real [100% indisputable fact] ... and you were on a tour with other people walking/talking... unless there was a parrot in the room...  i think you can follow the logic here...


----------



## Tim Tucker 2 (Jan 6, 2019)

Braineack said:


> and you were on a tour with other people walking/talking... unless there was a parrot in the room... i think you can follow the logic here...



Yep, getting a recording of a human voice when you're in a room with a load of people talking could just be the most obvious answer.

5 to nothing so far.


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2019)

Tim Tucker 2 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > and you were on a tour with other people walking/talking... unless there was a parrot in the room... i think you can follow the logic here...
> ...



I believe it's 6 to 1.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm with Braineack. Ghosts aren't real so no, you didn't capture one.


----------

